# New 29 Gallon Coming Soon



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I will be moving Caramel, a 4.5 inch long goldfish and Cream a 1.5 inch one from the 29 gallon to either a 37 or 40 gallon aquarium soon. I was hoping for a 55, but we don't have room for it. I will then be left with a 29 gallon which I will stock with my 5.5's current stock: 6x Endlers, and 2-3x Mystery Snails. 6 Neon Tetras will also be added, as I have some that are currently in my teacher's 75g community that I'm working on. What other fish should I stock with? I'm hoping to order online, and all from the same source, as I don't wan't to pay for too many overnight shippings. Oh, btw it will be a peaceful freshwater community. Here's one of my ideas: AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

*Edit:* Another reason that I would like to order online is that I will know the genders of all of my fish.

*Edit:* If I move filter media, will the tank instantly cycle, or will I have to wait awhile? Should I also move the gravel over and keep it under a layer of sand? I'm hoping for a sand substrate because it looks could and the cories need it. What color should I get? About the Cories, should I request that each one shipped in its own double bag? (because of their poison spines)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your tank will be cycled if you don't mess with the filter.Just have tank dechlorinated and proper temp and you can move fish right over.You shouldn't even see a mini cycle but test regulary for week or two just to be safe.
On stocking your list seems compatatible,but heavy.I would drop the killies(they deserve their own tank) and then maybe you be at a better level.
Aq is very helpful,but no gospel(I believe the stocking levels,but think they're a little lite on wc usaully),so 50% a week would be better.
Hope your goldfish enjoy their new tank!


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks! If I'm planning on breeding the fish, should I remove some more of the fish from the stock? Also, where should I get the fish? thx again


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

For anyone reading, here is the new aqadvisor link: AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

if you are looking to breed then possibly even just keeping the endlers and the platys will seriously overrun you.Got to have fry and grow out tanks to breed any numbers,and livebearers certainly will accomodate you if you help them.From 5 pairs of swordtails(2-3 years ago in my 180 display tank) I now have 210 gallons of swords tanks(75,[email protected] 40B,30B,and 33 long(4") full of swords of various ages(probly 4-6 hundred).None in my 180 anymore.If you can provide for them you'll have more than you can immagine(with livebeares).
None of the other fish will sucessfully breed and raise fry with platies.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

What about: 

12x Endlers (8 females + 4 males)
6x Neon Tetras (4 females + 2 males)
2-3x Mystery Snails (unknown genders)
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

Would I need a special filter for the fry? Could I just keep them in a breeding trap in the same tank, and release them when they are big enough to fend for themselves?

thx


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most who want to breed and get results never even use breeder traps.The fry will not grow quick or be as healthy as if they were in their own tank.
I'm not really sure it is cut and clear on telling the difference between male and females tetras easily.
I use sponge filters driven by air pump for fry tanks so they don't get sucked up and washed around.No hob or canister will be safe with fry without a sponge completely covering the intake.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Would a 5.5 gallon be suitable as a fry grow out tank?


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

6x Neons
6x Endlers
6x Albino Cories
1x Lyretail Guppy
1x BN Pleco

New plan


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

10x Neons
6x Endlers
6x Julii Cories
1x lyretail guppy
3x regular guppies

New stock plan


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

How does it look? More fish coming soon! Current stock: 2x endlers and 1 lyretail guppy.



Decor:

60lbs caribsea white sand 
3x lava rocks
1x coconut shell
1x malaysian driftwood
1x mopani driftwood
3x rooted fake plants
5x floating fake plants
2x marimo mossballs
1x amazon sword
1x sand bank
1x rock tumbles
3x cichlid stones
5x needle-leaf ludwigia
1x dwarf hairgrass
4x bacopa
10x black river rocks


----------

